

World Clicking Championship TheElevatorGame.com (and experiment) - joshwprinceton
http://theelevatorgame.com/

======
joshwprinceton
What is this you ask? a) it is a strangely addictive game b) it is an
experiment for a blog post I'll be writing on user experience design --
particularly around offline IA. Some more info here: joshrweinstein.com

------
booleanCA
I still prefer the abstractness of <http://www.clickyourlifeaway.com>

-edit - but I like the submission by the OP too, I can see it becoming a meme XD

~~~
joshwprinceton
Lol, genius!! Wish I saw that before I put mine up :D, not the same, but
pretty funny

------
kaerast
So I'm guessing the experiment is either A/B testing of layouts of number
pads, or it's testing to see if people can cheat the leaderboard.

Also, it must be a slow news day for this to get to front page.

~~~
slewis
I'd guess its an experiment about when people stop clicking. Most people
either only click a few times, or stop right at 20 times, when they receive
the easter egg buttons.

So, the lesson is: give your users a perceived reward for taking action on
your site, to get them engaged long enough to get the reward.

Or maybe the lesson is: as soon as users perceive there are no rewards left
they'll leave.

------
iandanforth
Ferster and Skinner would be proud.

------
agscala
Is there a goal of some sort? I feel like I just completely wasted my time

~~~
joshwprinceton
I just posted a quick description on this thread -- it's both a game and
experiment

------
hhjj
I completely missed the rewards having some 1280x800 laptop...

------
tonetheman
yeah I have no clue what it is... and I even read the blog. Pretty sure it
does not count as a game or an experiment with so little explanation... who
knows?

~~~
joshwprinceton
The app is primarily for data collection, the next post will explain
everything

------
jhherren
$('.pickme').click()

~~~
joshwprinceton
is there a way I could have disabled that?

~~~
jhherren
Of course. Give the numbers a randomly generated id, and check for the winning
value server side. You'd also want display the numbers in a way where it's
tougher to compare them than checking the text values--the target value is
$('#left h1').text().trim(). So that means using images (not named 1.jpg!) or
canvas or something like that.

Also, your app is vulnerable to replay. I can keep POSTing the same request
over and over and my score increases.

~~~
openyogurt
As it is now, you don't even need to match the numbers. Just find the form and
submit it. $("#right form").submit()

------
DrHankPym
Great, another Tiny Tower clone.

~~~
joshwprinceton
what is tiny tower?

